
Jupiter: RISC-V Assembler and Runtime Simulator - eatonphil
https://github.com/andrescv/Jupiter
======
tempodox
Highly appreciated. In absence of actual hardware this seems to be the next
best thing.

~~~
thethirdone
There are several other simulators.

For professional simulators working on software for RISC-V hardware there are
Spike [0], rv8 [1], and QEMU [2] are popular.

For educational purposes, Venus [3,4], RARS [5], and RIPES [6] are popular.

A fuller list can be found at [7].

Disclaimer: I am the maintainer for RARS. I have my finger on the pulse of the
education simulator scene so if you want a fuller list of educational
simulators, I can wrangle those URLs.

[0]: [https://github.com/riscv/riscv-isa-sim](https://github.com/riscv/riscv-
isa-sim)

[1]: [https://github.com/rv8-io/rv8](https://github.com/rv8-io/rv8)

[2]: [http://git.qemu.org/qemu.git](http://git.qemu.org/qemu.git) (upstream
URL)

[3]: [https://github.com/kvakil/venus](https://github.com/kvakil/venus)
(original project)

[4]:
[https://github.com/ThaumicMekanism/venus](https://github.com/ThaumicMekanism/venus)
(currently maintained fork)

[5]:
[https://github.com/TheThirdOne/rars](https://github.com/TheThirdOne/rars)

[6]: [https://github.com/mortbopet/Ripes](https://github.com/mortbopet/Ripes)

[7]: [https://riscv.org/software-status/](https://riscv.org/software-status/)

------
m0zg
Somewhat unrelated to this particular bit, but I'm kind of growing tired of
RISC-V news at this point. You can only promise the pot of gold at the end of
the rainbow to people for so long before they lose interest. I've been reading
these news for what 3-4 years now? And yet, there's still no practical way to
use any of this with my platform of choice (Linux). There's a $1K prototype
board and that's it. There's also an Arduino-like board that costs more than
the latest Raspberry Pi 4.

In the meanwhile I can buy a $100 quad core ARM board with a CUDA capable GPU
onboard and 4GB of RAM. Proprietary? Sure. But it's 1/10th the price, several
times faster, and it's available in any quantity right now.

Real artists ship, not just go to conferences and discuss how glorious their
ISA is going to be in 10 years when they get around to actually getting
something out the door.

~~~
nine_k
RISC-V cores ship in certain quantities already. They just don't happen to be
general purpose / hobbyist chips. They are embedded into specialized
controllers, such as SSD controllers [1], or FPGA cores.

[1]: [https://www.anandtech.com/show/13678/western-digital-
reveals...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/13678/western-digital-reveals-
swerv-risc-v-core-and-omnixtend-coherency-tech)

